# 18-20 dpo and cramps??



## RedRose19

ok so... im not sure of exact dpo its 18-20 dpo.

ive been having cramps for a week and half now.. like a pulling sensation below my belly button... it wasnt sure like AF or sharp pains..
today i still have the cramps.. and its abit sorer but still doesnt feel anything like AF.. im testing monday.. i will be 2 weeks and 1 day late by then :happydance:

i just wanna know has anyone felt this weird cramping feeling and had a bfp from it??


----------



## fernie3

hi yes all of my pregnancies have had cramping etc at the start, I always put it down to implantation and then things starting to stretch about in there

it sounds very promising - you have alot more self control than me I would have peed on a hundred sticks by now lol

btw 18dpo and no period! I think you have a good chance of being pregnant!

sophie


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun :) i feel so positive this is it... but.. these cramps make me believe different.. i told df i had cramps and he wa slike oh your not preg so.. and its abit disheartening other wise i wud of tested by now lol, i did test at 9 dpo and 11.. both were neg but i relised i ov later than i taut lol...


----------



## fernie3

hi I really wouldnt worry about the cramps. Of course it could be either BUT they dont mean you are not pregant, especially if you are having them without and bleeding etc.

I hope you get a positive soon!. I didnt get a positive on a clearblue test until 14 dpo with my last baby BUT had one at 10 dpo with first response! I also had a negative at 9dpo with a cheapy test . yes I know thats alot of tests but as I said I have no patience 

sophie


----------



## RedRose19

awwww :) well i used VERY cheap asda own tests and only realised after they were only 50 :dohh: so no wonder they didn work so early... LOL

im so positive this is it... but i dont wanna get my hopes up... 

also ive been getting weird dreams :wacko: and finding it hard to sleep.. i dunno if thats got anythin to do with it lol


----------



## Megg33k

You just described my cramps to a T... I say it's uterine stretching for a sticky bean! That stretching feeling is NOT AF from my knowledge! Maybe your tests are just going to be all stealthy like mine! If I wasn't crazy, I'd think they were negative! LOL


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun, i "think" my edd wud be 27th of june too hehe but if i ov later than i thought it might be abit later

im still getting the cramps today, i woke up to the cramps, also does anyone have or had a sore lower back?? it kept me up last night


----------



## GossipGirly

how have u held out testing for so long woman!! whats your secret lol!! good luck all sounds positive!! :D xxxx


----------



## RedRose19

hehe my secret... dont buy a test lol thats what worked for me :haha: except now i really wanna test but i cant cuz all chemist here are closed till tuesday :hissy:


----------



## heycasey

babyhopes10 Good Luck! I think everything sounds so promising. Fingers Crossed... can't wait to hear the good news tomorrow morning!!


----------



## RedRose19

thanks hun im so nervous... i dunno what ill do if i test and its neg... :cry:


----------



## Shyshy

Red Rose, I am about 25 dpo. Same thing with me. Cramping & bubbling no spotting, back hurts all week. Never been this late before ttc 3.5 yrs. I tested about a week ago, $ store cheapie BFN. I am peeing ALOT & my pee is clear (sorry if tmi) but I also have high BP so that maybe causing the frequent urination. BB's feel like they are getting sore but it goes away. Anyone else having these cramps this many DPO?


----------



## taylorxx

RedRose19 said:


> thanks hun, i "think" my edd wud be 27th of june too hehe but if i ov later than i thought it might be abit later
> 
> im still getting the cramps today, i woke up to the cramps, also does anyone have or had a sore lower back?? it kept me up last night

I'm 5dpo and my EDD would be April 18... Yours would be sometime in early April or late March. Also if you 18dpo you need to test asap. If negative, it's probable you ovulated later than you thought xx


----------



## Mountain Girl

Hey laddies,

I found everyone's posts to be very helpful! My husband and I have been trying for 4 months now and this month is the first time I have ever missed a period. Occasionally one will come early, but never late. Today I am 4 days late and

17 dpo which I am certain of due to a positive ovulation test July 25th. No bleeding at all since my last AF July 10th. I am having slight cramping but nothing like what I feel leading up to AF. I have done several pregnancy tests...all negative. Feeling confused at this point...but I guess I will have to just wait a few more days and retest! Trying to keep positive


----------



## Standa

@Mountain girl- did you end up being pregnant?

Im in similar situation, 20dpo, af 6 days late, bnf all the time, sore nipples, cramping on and off....

Baby dust
Xxx


----------



## Standa

Just a quick update ladies, tested this mornign and BFP!!! So exciteeeed, still shaking!!,

Ladies, there is always a chance, till af doesn get you, there is always a change. With both my pregnancies i tested bfp week after af was due!

Baby dust to all!

X


----------



## RedRose19

this thread is so old :haha:


----------



## Standa

H redrose19!

It does not matter how old the thread is, i found it always so helpful!

Baby dust
X


----------

